# polyurethane flammable?



## Elliott

Hi,

I have switch my finished from CA to Min Wax PolyU, but I was wondering if this stuff is flammable. Specially the fumes. I saw one site that said the Liquid is, but not the fumes, and another site that just said Poly U is flammable - with no mention of the fumes. 

I work near my gas furnace and water heater so I would rather not start a fire when the pilot light goes on. Does anyone have any exipiance or know about this sort of thing?

Thanks,
Elliott


----------



## marcruby

I've included part of the Material Safety sheet fo MWPU.  While it' all perfectly true I don't think a single pen or two present much of a danger.

Marc


=====================================================
                      Fire and Explosion Hazard Data 
===================================================== 

Flash Point: >101F 
Flash Point Method: SCC 
Extinguishing Media: WATER SPRAY, FOAM, DRY CHEMICAL/CO2. 
Special Fire Fighting Proc: DON'T USE A DIRECT STREAM OF WATER. WEAR SCBA 
& PROTECTIVE CLOTHING. USE WATER SPRAY TO COOL FIRE EXPOSED CONTAINERS. 
Unusual Fire And Expl Hazrds: COMBUSTIBLE. PRODUCT MAY FLOAT & CAN BE 
IGNITED ON SURFACE OF WATER. CONTAINERS EXPOSED TO INTENSE HEAT MAY 
RUPTURE. 
===================================================== 

                              Reactivity Data 
===================================================== 

Stability: YES 
Cond To Avoid (Stability): HEAT, SPARKS, OPEN FLAME & OTHER SOURCES OF 
IGNITION. 
Materials To Avoid: STRONG OXIDIZING AGENTS. 
Hazardous Decomp Products: HYDROCARBON FUMES, SMOKE, CO. 
Hazardous Poly Occur: NO


----------



## TellicoTurning

Elliott said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have switch my finished from CA to Min Wax PolyU, but I was wondering if this stuff is flammable. Specially the fumes. I saw one site that said the Liquid is, but not the fumes, and another site that just said Poly U is flammable - with no mention of the fumes.
> Thanks,
> Elliott



A liquid must vaporize before it becomes flammable... even wood actually reaches a vapor point befor it burns... that said, unless you spray PolyU into the air and probably directly towards an open flame, no more than you would use on a pen, I would think you are safe...


----------



## redfishsc

You will be fine, especially if working with only a gallon or a quart of finish. The tiny amount of evaporated solvent isn't enough to cause a flash, so long  (as said above) you aren't spraying the stuff.


----------



## RussFairfield

Everyone has always told me that there is nothing wrong with using finishes near a furnace because of the low concentration, etc., just as you are hearing now. However, I always had a 2nd thought about it because I only had one chance to prove everybody wrong, and XXXX Happens.

Personally, I would be concerned, and I would move to a different workspace, quit using finishes with flammable solvents and thinners, or provide adequate ventilation. And, the ventilation is something I should be doing wherever I am using the finish..


----------

